# Chuck Liddell UK Seminar



## ^Ruth_Rage^ (Jul 19, 2010)

Don't know if this has been posted already..

Want to train with an MMA Icon? Hereâ€™s an amazing opportunity to learn from living legend that is Chuck â€˜The Icemanâ€™ Liddell.

The former UFC Light-heavyweight champion arrives in the UK, Friday July 16, kicking off seminar tour in sunny Bournemouth â€" my home-town incidentally. The Icemanâ€™s seminar tour is promoted by Fighters Inc, the team behind Britainâ€™s no.1 martial arts expo Seni.

Bournemouth Seminar in association with Bulldog Ultimate Training Academy. Full details of the Bournemouth date plus the nationwide tour below:

Chuck â€˜The Icemanâ€™ Liddell â€" Southern Seminar

Date: Friday 16th July â€" 6.30pm to 8.30pm

Venue: Rossmore Leisure Centre

Address: Herbert Avenue, Parkstone, Dorset, BH12 4HR

Cost: Â£60

This session includes time allocated at the end for a photo and signing opportunity.

London

Seminar at the brand new URBAN KINGS GYM â€" KINGS CROSS

Saturday 17th July

Call â€" 07961 867501 or Click here to book online

Coventry

Seminar in association Way Of The Spiritual Warrior

Sunday 18th July

Call â€" 02476 331239

Cork City, Ireland

Seminar in association with The Boxing Clinic

Tuesday 20th July

Call â€" 021- 4840627

Essex

Seminar in association with The MMA Clinic

Thursday 22nd July

Call â€" 0207 226 4731

Yorkshire

Seminar in association CNC Promotions

Friday 23rd July

Call â€" 07939 262880

Sheffield

Seminar in association withThe Marsdenâ€™s BJJ Self Defence Network

Saturday 24th July

Call â€" 07702 801695

London

An Evening with Chuck Liddell in association with The River Bar, Greenwich

Sunday 25th July

Call â€" 0208 853 4404


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

damn .. i might go to the one in sheffield or coventry

wish i lived in greenwich though

It would be great to get a picture with him

60 Quid is a lot of money to me at the moment though 

I would only want to learn some takedown defence and ways to improve striking techniques ..


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Even though i love the Iceman, Â£60 for a seminar is just far too much for me at the mo


----------

